# Samba error with Domain Master Browser... help

## HitMaker

I have no idea what is going on here.

My log.nmbd:

 *Quote:*   

> nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:350(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)
> 
>   find_domain_master_name_query_fail:
> 
>   Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name CASA<1b> for the workgroup CASA.
> ...

 

My smb.conf:

 *Quote:*   

>    workgroup = CASA
> 
>    netbios name = Hit-Gentoo
> 
>    server string = Samba Server %v
> ...

 

My /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

>   GNU nano 2.1.10                       Fichero: /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

I have never had this problem before...  THe printer prints only in the PC in which is connected, in the network sometimes is browseable and seen by others PC but doesn't work.

----------

## DawgG

i think the problem is with this (smb.conf):

```
hosts allow = 192.168.0.2/8 127.0.0.1

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0
```

you only allow access to the host by itself and also deny EVERY ipadress.

also, your nic-configuration 

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" ) 
```

seems a little odd in conjunction with the settings in smb.conf: 

```
hosts allow = 192.168.0.2/8
```

you can try and comment out the hosts allow/deny lines ind smb.conf and see if it works, then tighten up security afterwards.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

